# Christmas Shopping



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

So I am just about done!!! :clap:

I just have two gifts left to purchase and they happen to be the only gift cards I will be purchasing.

My sister and brother in law are going to aquire (purchase/take over the morgage) of his mom's house as she cant afford it anylonger so they will need to fix it up..........getting him a Home Depot gift card.

My cousin is 20 and I decided that a Wawa gift card would serve her well (if you dont live in the north east you will have no idea what i am talking about..........but thats ok, come visit and I will treat you to the Wawa experience).

Now all I have to do is wrap all my gifts and I will be set. I am supper excited to give these gifts!

It certainly is more blessed to give then receive. The biggest thrill will be giving my youngest brother his ipod and my parents the camcorder (didnt purchase them on my own, a couple of use went in on them).

Christmas is in 8 days!


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

We have barely done any shopping >.<
and its 7 days for me


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Stacey...you are so ahead of me! I still have to get for my sister and BIL...Going tomorrow to pick up my moms gift and well....even though I got my baking done, I have yet to send those out to my aunt in Ohio..and I'm almost ashamed to say , but my Christmas tree just got lights put on it an hour ago! Still need to decorate it and get my house in order.....I've been super busy at work and so pre occupied with another "issue" that I am so behind!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Well I have only got one gift left to buy  I am so excited!!! We are having Greedy Christmas with my relatives from out of town this Saturday night :leap:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

i've been done for days!!

yay me!


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

I am pretty much done, just need to shop for something for my folks. I got my grandma a couple of new books, the stocking stuffers for my 5 neices, a book for each of my neices(I normally do that even though my 2 oldest neices really dont care to read much), a coffee mug for one sister to go along with the thermos my mom and dad bought her, and a couple of those gift box coffee things from K-Mart for my sister and her boyfriend. My sister and her girls began attending church this year. I thought about getting my youngest neice her first bible-but I couldn't find one that was a 3 year old Bailey proof. If I were to receive something for Christmas, i'd want a doe kid out of my top two doe choices from the Huricane-PM herd, LaMancha buck semen, books, country music cds, a house coat or nice warm pajamas.


----------



## Tog Lovers (Oct 10, 2007)

OMG!!! Only 8 days left! I have done absolutely nothing. :help: No tree, no cookies, no presents.... And I'm cooking X-mas dinner this year. :GAAH: Thank goodness my son is coming home from school tomorrow, he loves to decorate and bake. I guess he is going to be real busy. I don't know why but I just can't get in the groove this year.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Oh my goodness don't remind me!

I've got three presents left, two of which are supposed to arrive Friday and one I have to go get Friday. Ugh!

I feel like hiding under the blankets and telling someone to come get me when its over. :greengrin:


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Well I'm glad someone is almost done..

I've only wrapped one present and for that I used a brown paper bag and some twine string from the barn (I know.. so creative.. but I curled the ends of the twine!)

I haven't even thought about December birthdays...


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Well the only things under the tree is dust, a present from one of my friends and a package for someone thats just thee looking pretty til I send it.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Here's my list:

Dad - I'm not entirely sure yet but maybe something to do with either his vegie garden or his little hobby sheep flock. Any suggestions?

Mum - blue laundry basket - kinda a story behind it - for the last two years every birthday/mothers day/christmas I have been getting her one piece of this blue set - includes dustpan and broom, peg bucket, laundry soaking bucket, housekeepers box, and a heap more. The laundry clothes basket is the last one  

Holger (bro) - remote control fart machine - yes, my bro is 29 but he will enjoy this - and Leah (SIL) - not sure yet. Actually I have a nice garden arch too that she might like for her garden at their new house

Rachel (sis) and Ryan (BIL) - handmade scrap book with some great photos of them and their two little boys at my brothers wedding

Jacob (bro) and Kez (SIL) - similar, handmade scrap book with some of the wedding photos, plus some of the words from the songs they chose, for the processional and recessional, signing of the register, bridal waltz and the bible readings

Sam (bro) - not sure yet

Linda (friend) - jackass calendar (she'll love it) and a glass lollie jar with one of her goats handpainted on it (yes I do that)

Celia (friend) - handmade scrapbook with some of the best photos from our 3 yrs at uni together, plus a few quotes etc bout friendship 

The nephews are the ones I am having trouble with:


Harley (neph) - needs a Christmas and a birthday present
Jaden (neph) - Christmas and birthday present
Seth (neph)

Zack (neph)
Logan (neph)

I've got a bunch of kid friendly presents

- a marble factory where you can make towers and tunnels and bridges and stuff that you roll the marbles through
- a domino factory similar to that where you set the dominos up around bridges, under arches, through tunnels etc. 
- a fish tank set up (just add water and fish)
- an outdoor games set with balls, bats, horseshoes etc.
- a gameboy and games

Just not sure which boys will get what yet. 

Most of these presents are ones I have got second hand or are making myself because I am a little skint this year :wink: 

I wish I could just give everyone a goat for christmas :sigh: that would make it easier

Christmas is in 6 days for me ... because we celebrate on Christmas eve and I'm only half prepared, better get my butt into gear!


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Wow, lots to get Keren!
My family is doing a silly Secret Santa thing (only silly cause its not working for us, and never has). So I only had to get my step-brother something since I luckily drew his name, hes not too picky. My mom insists that we have a seperate Christmas for just 'us four' so I'm thinking of making an photo album for her with pictures of all of our goats.. lol

The only thing I can think of is maybe some different seeds for your dad?
I ordered myself some medicinal herb seeds and recieved them today, and will start a winter patch soon enough. What does you're dad prefer to plant? I got a 'lifetime supply' of about 1500-2000 different herb seeds for only $24.00.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

lol keren
I would love the gameboy 
I have christmas dinner on Christmas eve lmao


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

I will admit I have been playing the game boy  

Amos ... our family is huge and we (the kids, well we are all growed up but we are still the kids lol) have suggested a Secret Santa for the 'grown ups' and that way we only have to buy one present, plus everyone gets presents for all the kids (nephews) like normal. 

Wow, did that make any sense at all??

We celebrate on Xmas eve because my parents are European (german and austrian)


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

oh cool

We used to decorate the tree of xmas eve :roll: 

But i pressured myself into putting up the tree erly this year
And tonight i have been bugging mum to show me the presents so I can wrap em all
lmao
Wrapped 3 small ones, a handbag, a package and a CD player so far :dance:


----------



## nhsmallfarmer (Apr 14, 2008)

:hair: :hair: how many days are left to shop?? :hair: :hair: 

we haven't bought 1 gift (no kidding) for our kids this year, we are waiting on a check from husbands boss :hair: :hair: he said today, we shall see he been saying that for a week now, how much you wanna bet old mr. boss has his shopping done :veryangry: 
anyways, I am not stressing :hair: yet list is made everything should be easy to get as our kids are not picky, well maybe the 11 yr girl who wants a nintendo DS, yeah rite 130.00 she isnt getting one no way she has all she can do to take care of her clarinet.lol
Merry Christmas all


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

There's only like 6 days left, if i'm counting right.


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Well, I thought I had finished up all my Christmas shopping today, only to come home and find out my folks went Christmas shopping for each other while I was gone with my sister(she had to shop for xmas presents for my neices). My dad bought the same thing for my mom that I bought her so now I have to go back and figure something else to buy for her. I should have went with my first choice when I was choosing between two things to get for her :hair:. Now, I have a headache. I am so ready for Christmas to be over.


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Yes I know what you mean Keren, that is exactly how our family is doing it this year, but each of my siblings are exchanging presents within their own family anyway, so my mom thinks we need to with us four (my brother, dad, herself and me) and is excluding my step siblings because they have been mad at her for years for 'being alive' as my mom says. Yadayadayada.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

im fonally done! well sorta. I got everyone in my immidiate family done, and my best friend, but i still have a couple of friends to get something for, but i wont see them until new years.
beth


----------



## Pam B (Oct 15, 2007)

Hubby and I are supposed to go tonight to finish ours. We aren't celebrating with the kids until Monday (12/29) night, so we're still OK as long as the weather cooperates. If the weather doesn't cooperate we do have some presents for the kids, so they won't be completely without.


----------

